# PIKO RAILBUS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm searching for a US supplier of the Piko railbus. Does anyone know who in this country sells them?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

TEE USA list them on their website. I have had good luck with them in the past on some H0/H0e items. 
http://www.tee-usa.com/store/piko-c...e-ss3.html


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You could also check with Silvergate distributors. 
http://silvergatedistributors.com/index.php/piko-g-and-ho-trains.html 
They are the official distributor of Piko in the US and should be able to tell you which retailer near you might have one of these items in stock. 

Knut


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan....... You might try Axel at http://www.train-li-usa.com/


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to all. I found the site you mentioned Garret. They have it listed. I will also check out Knut and Stan's suggestions. I have purchased from Train-li in the past with excellent results.


----------

